# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Horror phrases
I'm looking for phrases used in old horror movies and TV shows hosts. Things like "gouls" and "boils...morbid, spooky etc. 
Anything will help, and just a list and their meanings nothing too in depth. 
I'm using it for a project, and any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

----------

Sorry, me again. I was looking for mostly russian phrases, but i didn't want to be someone who registers asks a single question and never comes back. Thats why I asked in here, I figure if I do get some serbian phrases too, well close enough. 
Thanks again!!! hvala..is that right?

----------


## Stefani

Molim! You're welcome! Well sorry I can't actually help you there........but I'm sure Mayita will......   ::

----------


## Tambakis

Someone correct me if I'm wrong.I don't know what morbid is, but I have a few ideas of other words for you.
boil-vracj
dead-smrto
kill-smrt
gloomy-vesbecn
I'm not quite sure what you're wanting though. I hope this helps.

----------


## Algol

I would gladly help you, but I don't know what exactly do you need?
Please, write those "morbid, spooky ..." words in english, and I will translate them for you in no time.   :: 
(Serbian is my native language)

----------

im looking for that aswell

----------

